# Improving grip on deadlifts



## sgtneo (Mar 3, 2005)

every time i do dead lifts and get to my last set my grip is terrible bar begins to edge its way out of hands and i have to quickly pull it up to get good grip again, is there any grip method better than others or any way opf improving me grip strength

thanks

Neo


----------



## Twigz (Mar 3, 2005)

straps


----------



## yom (Mar 3, 2005)

straps


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 3, 2005)

I have wrist straps with reinforced hooks built in that help give you even more support off the wrists...the hook holds onto the bar under your palms. I don't know the company that makes it though since I got them from my dad many years ago and they're faded. Perhaps you've seen them before...they work very well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2005)

NO STRAPS!!! Work on static holds with the Barbell or DB's.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2005)

What kind of grip do you use?


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 3, 2005)

using straps wont help the grip at all only makes it weaker.....i found taking 2-5lbs plates(more if your stronger) and try holding at dinger(2.5 lbs) in between the 2 with only your thumb and one other finger


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2005)

versagripp straps.


----------



## Decker (Mar 3, 2005)

Personally, I don't use straps.  I'd reduce the weight your using with your deadlifts until you adapt a grip that's adequate.  Increase the poundage over time as your grip adapts to the weight.  Hammer curls help with strengthening one's grip.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 3, 2005)

Don't use straps. Don't even chalk up. Reverse grip is the way to go man. Grip one side of the bar backwards, and the other side forwards. This should allow you to control it. If not, use chalk, but no straps!


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 3, 2005)

Uh telling him not to use straps because your grip weaker seems like shitty thought out plan.  Go buy some straps and use them on your last two sets so you can continue to lift heavy and hard.  Than add in direct forearm work, any mentioned will suffice, and work on grip.  Once your grip starts to improve ditch the straps.  No need to have his deadlift training suffer.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 3, 2005)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Uh telling him not to use straps because your grip weaker seems like shitty thought out plan. Go buy some straps and use them on your last two sets so you can continue to lift heavy and hard. Than add in direct forearm work, any mentioned will suffice, and work on grip. Once your grip starts to improve ditch the straps. No need to have his deadlift training suffer.


 This is very good advice.   So many others espouse the idea of never directly working out the forearms.  I bought into this a first, but have since changed my mind.  After I started working out my forearms directly once a week,  they've visibly grown and my grip has improved.


----------



## westb51 (Mar 3, 2005)

if you want to get a forearm workout from deads don't use straps, if not, use 'em. i would never sacrifice a really heavy back workout cause i couldn't hang on to the weight.


----------



## simbh (Mar 3, 2005)

Straps


----------



## simbh (Mar 3, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> This is very good advice. So many others espouse the idea of never directly working out the forearms. I bought into this a first, but have since changed my mind. After I started working out my forearms directly once a week, they've visibly grown and my grip has improved.


Very true , I've been doing the same thing . My grip has improoved lots with a forearm workout.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2005)

Suicide grip


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 3, 2005)

Static holds, gorilla hangs, farmer's walks, rice digs, etc.

All of these are good for improving grip strength.  Also, if you can find something to wrap around the bar so that it effectively has a larger diameter where you are grabbing, this will also improve your grip strength.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 3, 2005)

Never use straps...they do take away from gaining grip strength!   

I do not do ANY grip strength, although I should when i find time.  And i've went from a 315 dead to a 455 dead in less than a year.  My grip gets stronger everytime i deadlift, your deadlifting will ONLY suffer if you use straps....if you are deadlifting you are doing it for strength, dont use straps, powerlifters dont use them and they are the strongest people in the world...tell me whose right


----------



## P-funk (Mar 3, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Static holds, gorilla hangs, farmer's walks, rice digs, etc.
> 
> All of these are good for improving grip strength.  Also, if you can find something to wrap around the bar so that it effectively has a larger diameter where you are grabbing, this will also improve your grip strength.




or just by a 3" round bar.  

carry it to the gym everday....what the hell is the problem?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 3, 2005)

> Never use straps...they do take away from gaining grip strength!



True as that may be, my back strength long exceeded my grip strength years ago...without straps my back wouldn't be as "big" as it is.  I'd recommend, if you really want grip strength, doing seperate exercises for that and using straps on your deadlift because the capacity of your hams/glutes/back will probably always exceed your grip...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2005)

I try and do a kinda rest pause. I put the weight down. Wait a couple of seconds or so, lift again for a as many reps, put it down, wait, continue... is this an ok way to meet the required reps?


----------



## LAM (Mar 3, 2005)

westb51 said:
			
		

> if you want to get a forearm workout from deads don't use straps, if not, use 'em. i would never sacrifice a really heavy back workout cause i couldn't hang on to the weight.



EXACTLY !


----------



## ZAGLOBA (Mar 3, 2005)

Chalk is definitely the best way to go.


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> NO STRAPS!!! Work on static holds with the Barbell or DB's.


so these holds are good for improving grip, you have a pic maybe so i can see how their done?



			
				Deeznuts said:
			
		

> Don't use straps. Don't even chalk up. Reverse grip is the way to go man. Grip one side of the bar backwards, and the other side forwards. This should allow you to control it. If not, use chalk, but no straps!


on my last set i try to increase the grip by doing reverse grip it seems to help a bit but on the last few reps the bar begins to slide out again



			
				joer said:
			
		

> Uh telling him not to use straps because your grip weaker seems like shitty thought out plan. Go buy some straps and use them on your last two sets so you can continue to lift heavy and hard. Than add in direct forearm work, any mentioned will suffice, and work on grip. Once your grip starts to improve ditch the straps. No need to have his deadlift training suffer.


if i was to add fore arm work out, which other muscle should i work it with, bicep perhaps?



			
				duncans donuts said:
			
		

> True as that may be, my back strength long exceeded my grip strength years ago...without straps my back wouldn't be as "big" as it is. I'd recommend, if you really want grip strength, doing seperate exercises for that and using straps on your deadlift because the capacity of your hams/glutes/back will probably always exceed your grip...


thats what im thinking, im begining to think its best to do a forearm excersise and static holds to improve grip but also using straps to allow my heavy lifting. 

some really great advice here thanks, with the static holds should i add them with any particular muscle groups and what muslce group should i excersise my forearms with as well?

and DamnHardGainer those straps to me would seem to take to much of your forearms and prevent anysort of gain if you have metal hooks holding it, but then im am new to thsi straps idea ill have a look around my sport shops and see what theyve got

thanks again

Neo


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 3, 2005)

ZAGLOBA said:
			
		

> Chalk is definitely the best way to go.


Use of chalk is banned in my gym (and most that i know of)


----------



## LAM (Mar 3, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Use of chalk is banned in my gym (and most that i know of)



yup...most gyms today don't allow chalk, the stuff is just to messy and is not very pleasant for those with asthma, etc.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 3, 2005)

put chalk in a bag, put your hand in a bag and dont clap your hands outside, and you wont get any residue except on the bar.  that just affects your hands if they are oily or sweaty, same w/ the bar it doesn't take away from your grip strength like wraps do.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2005)

Telling someone not to use straps is a bunch of hooey.  Of course you won't work your grip, but like westb51 said, why limit your heavy lifting due to grip strenght?  The straps allow you to hold the bar as long as you can, but continue to lift once the hands give out.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 3, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Telling someone not to use straps is a bunch of hooey. Of course you won't work your grip, but like westb51 said, why limit your heavy lifting due to grip strenght? The straps allow you to hold the bar as long as you can, but continue to lift once the hands give out.


 I agree, use straps as little as possible though. Also do grip work with dumb bells (static holds) to improve strength.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Mar 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> NO STRAPS!!! Work on static holds with the Barbell or DB's.



I agree with this. 

good friend of mine always kept it simple.  I had probs with this, so he told me  to "just Grab some fuckin heavy weights and Hold them" i did and it worked.


----------



## Vise (Mar 3, 2005)

enough said: http://www.dieselcrew.com/articles/js-Grip deadlift.pdf


----------

